# Nissan 370Z Update Revealed Before Chicago Auto Show [Video]



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The Nissan 370Z will officially debut tomorrow at the 2012 Chicago Auto Show, but the details for this update were released today by the Japanese automaker.

The updates for the 370Z will be almost strictly paint and plastic, with new Euro-tuned shock absorbers being the only new feature that will add to the performance of the car. For looks, the car will sport a refreshed front fascia, 19-inch aluminum-alloy wheels on the Sport package models and 18-inch alloy wheels for the coupe, brake calipers finished in red paint and two new exterior colors, magma red and midnight blue.

On the inside, the 370Z will get a new dark finish fuel gauge trim, and if you opt for the NISMO tuned 370Z, you will get a Bose sound system complete with sub-woofer and two additional speakers.

The engines offered in the 370Z are unchanged from 2012. For the 370Z coupe and coupe touring you have a 3.7L DOHC V6 capable of making 337 hp and for the NISMO 370Z you get the same 3.7L DOHC V6 paired with an H-configured exhaust system design and an optimized Engine Computer Module which as a package puts out 350 hp.

The 2012 model of the 370Z started at $32,690, but prices for the 2013 will not be announced until closer to the June release date.

Check out the video after the jump to see exactly how the 370Z will look inside and out.

More: *Nissan 370Z Update Revealed Before Chicago Auto Show [Video]* on Autoguide.com


----------

